# breeding Axolotl



## shane

how can i breed my Axolotls i have 3 i have 2male and 1 female and thinking of getting another female.but i am not sure if they fit in my tank i think it is about 35 gallons are they able to be bread easily


----------



## fishboy

Axolotls aka the mexican salamander is a type of ambip. not a fish, but heres the breeding info http://www.axolotl.org/breeding.htm (also are you sure their not water dogs? The two are easy to confuse)


----------



## shane

thenks for the link


----------



## arcticwynta

*great link*

I to found that to be a great link..thanks for putting it up...I have a lot of info on breeding them but found his pictures on there great.


----------

